
Which programming language should you learn first? - abhaydgarg
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/what-programming-language-should-i-learn-first-%CA%87d%C4%B1%C9%B9%C9%94s%C9%90%CA%8C%C9%90%C9%BE-%C9%B9%C7%9D%CA%8Dsu%C9%90-19a33b0a467d
======
johncoltrane
One that lets you solve an actual problem you have with as little friction as
possible.

~~~
ksaj
So, clisp or clojure?

